# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Jeta dhe Veprat e Leonardo da Vincit

## StormAngel

Ne web faqen me poshte do keni mundesine te shifni ca piktura, doreshkrime te Leonardo da Vincit, dhe njekohesisht te shifni sensin e tij mahnites per hapesiren.
http://visi.com/~reuteler/leonardo.html

Mua personalisht, kjo pikture me beri pershtypje te madhe:

----------


## [Perla]

*Atij i mungonte vetëm një gjë; që në kohën e tij, në epokën e Rilindjes Evropiane, të rizbulimit të klasikes antike, në fakt dukej se ishte diçka e patolerushme. Ai nuk zotëronte as latinishten e as greqishten. Është disi e habitshme për çdo njeri që dëgjon për bëmat e tij, kur has në fakte të reja e konstaton se natyra i kishte dhënë atij shumë dhunti, të cilat ai u përpoq gjatë gjithë kohës t‘i vinte në zbatim e t‘i shfrytëzonte me modesti.*

E atij, për shumëkënd, në krah i ka qëndruar jo vetëm talenti i spikatur.Leonardo da Vinci është bërë sot në kohët moderne, një nocion më vete kur vjen puna për pikturën, pasi veprat e tij, e sidomos e famshmja "Mona Lisa" dhe "Darka e Fundit", janë relike me vlera të paçmueshme. Por vepra e tij në tërësi, përtej asaj të cilësuar të famshme dhe e mirënjohur, që ai la pas, për shumëkënd akoma është e panjohur dhe e pastudiuar mirë.
Nëse hedh sytë sot në dorëshkrimet e tij, e vështron jetën që ai bënte, mbetesh i habitur, ndër të tjera edhe me faktin, se si ai ia ka dalë asokohe të merrej edhe me pikturën, ndërkohë që është dashur t‘ia kushtojë kohën shumë eksperimenteve e një veprimtarie studimore, gjë e cila me kushtet e mundësitë që të ofronte koha, kushtonte, sigurisht, shumë kohë, mund e djersë.

*Konstruktor armësh luftarake*

Si inxhinier dhe shpikës, Leonardo da Vinçi, interesohej së pari për sferën ushtarake. Ai ishte një gjeni universal në çështjet e armëve e shpikjeve ushtarake. Ndërsa trupat e Papës në vitin 1470 rrethuan Firencen, ai zhvilloi plane për projektimin e armëve e makinave luftarake. Kështu, ai konstruktoi një top shumë-funksional pa kundër-reagim, i cili i parapriu principit të tipave modernë të artilerisë malore. Arma në fjalë mbante 10 gjyle, të cilat bënin të mundur shkatërrimin e linjave armike.

Ai projektoi edhe një bosht apo bazament cilindrik me prerje trekëndëshe në fund, mbi të cilin në tri radhë vendoseshin gjithsej 33 gryka topash. 11 nga këto gryka mund të lëshonin zjarr në të njëjtën kohë, 11 të tjerë mbusheshin e bëheshin gati, kurse ata 11 që mbeteshin si përfundim, ftoheshin e prisnin të rinisnin ciklin. Kështu zjarri në një farë mënyrë, mbeste gjatë gjithë kohës i pandërprerë. Para se shpikjet e tij të gjenin zbatim praktik në front, në vend ra sërish paqja, e nuk qe nevoja që ato të provoheshin konkretisht së bashku me pasojat që do linin. Shumë projekte vijuan më pas në letër për Leonardon, e që patën një fat të ngjashëm me ato që theksuam më lart, duke mos e marrë kurrë "patentën" si shpikje të mirëfillta në histori. Ato nuk arritën kurrë të kapnin një stad të atillë saqë t‘i përgjigjeshin merakut e kujdesit, me të cilat vetë.

*Da Vinçi ishte marrë...*

Në moshën 30-vjeçare, ai i ofroi Ludovico Sforza-s, zotit të Milanos, shërbimet e tij si një ekspert i çështjeve të armatimit e taktikave ushtarake. Ai i dërgoi princit një memorandum të detajuar me skica të panumërta, në të cilat ai pretendonte se mund të ndërtonte të gjitha llojet e armëve e makinave luftarake, si dhe të vinte në jetë struktura arkitektonike, të cilat Ludovico Sforza, mund t‘i përdorte me përparësi në rast të ndonjë konflikti të armatosur.
Në një dokument që vjen nga ajo kohë, e ku jepet në mënyrë të detajuar edhe korrespondenca me kryezotin e Milanos, bëhet fjalë ndër të tjera, edhe për ura të çmontueshme, që mund të transportoheshin e zhvendoseshin me lehtësi, duke përbërë kësisoj edhe paraardhëset e mirëfillta të të ashtuquajturave "Urat Bailey", që u përdorën në mënyrë masive gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore.

*I parapriu shpikjeve të mëdha*

Më vonë, Leonardo projektoi edhe një urë me bazament të rrotullueshëm, realizimi i konstruksionit të së cilës u bë realitet vetëm në shekullin e 20-të. Për të pushtuar kështjellat, ai propozoi të hapnin tunele në disa pika të rëndësishme strategjike dhe të minonin sipërfaqen e nëndheshme. Ai përmend në projekt, edhe faktin se duheshin hapur kanale ku do kalonte uji, në mënyrë që të shkatërroheshin ngadalë themelet e një kështjelle që nuk ishin prej shkëmbi natyral, e ku gërryerja do bënte punën e saj. Leonardo, gjithashtu ndërmori edhe një projekt tjetër, duke konstruktuar një rruzull, apo gjyle të madhe, e cila rrotullohej duke lëshuar flakë të stërmëdha në një bazament të caktuar me konstruksion hekuri.

Biografët e studiuesit e veprës së Leonardos, sot thonë se ai me këtë hap, i parapriu le të themi, konceptit të motorëve të raketave.
Një shpikje tjetër ishte dhe një lloj bombe gazi, e cila ishte e mbushur me pluhur baruti, squfur e copa gjylesh. Ajo duhej të shpërthente në një hark kohor, që nuk ishte më i gjatë se sa një lutje "Ave Maria" - theksojnë studiuesit në një nga pasazhet kushtuar shpikjeve të gjeniut të madh. Për t‘u shënuar janë sidomos disa plane, që ai kishte për ndërtimin e një paraardhësi të tankut, të cilin Da Vinci e kishte ndërmend me kohë. Këtu, në fakt bëhet fjalë për një kështjellë lëvizëse në formë konike. Në bazamentin e saj ishin projektuar porta ku do të dilnin grykat e zjarrit, të cilat në shumë aspekte të kujtojnë tanket e sotëm. Ky lloj masivi luftarak, do të vihej në lëvizje pra me anë të një sistemi manivelash, llozesh e vinçash të dëshmuara qartë për mënyrën se si duhet të funksiononin, në skicat e dorëshkrimet e Da Vinçit.

Këto shpikje, sikurse edhe shumë të tjera të bëra prej tij, ishin të destinuara të mbeteshin vetëm në letër, derisa erdhi koha e shpikjes së motorit me djegie të brendshme, shekuj më vonë. Da Vinçi zhvilloi edhe një armë, e cila u projektua dhe u zhvillua në ofiçinën, ku ai kryente eksperimentet e që ia vlen vërtetë t‘u kushtohet vëmendje. Kështu ai projektoi një lloj topi me avull, ku uji i nxehtë futej në një gyp të gjerë. Me fuqinë që çlironte avulli, mund të shtynte më pas gjylen nga presioni deri në një distancë të konsiderueshme. Është për t‘u vënë re sidomos forma elegante e topit në fjalë, e cila për kohën ishte një risi shumë e madhe dhe inovatore. Përveç kësaj, Leonardo ndërmori hapa të tillë që synonin të çonin përpara artin luftarak, duke parë përparësitë e një arme të vjetër si katapulta, të cilën e studioi dhe ia përmirësoi rendimentin.

*I mahnitur nga fluturimi*

E dimë të gjithë se Leonardo ishte shumë i pasionuar edhe pas fluturimeve. Leonardo ishte një vëzhgues shumë i mprehtë në radhë të parë i fenomeneve natyrore, mekanike, fizike e kimike. Për sa i përket fluturimit, dëshmohet se ai u mor me këtë fushë studimi për 25 vjet me radhë, duke mos lënë pas dore siç theksuam më parë, edhe fusha të tjera. Këto studime ishin ndër të tjera, edhe arsyeja se pse ai nuk provoi ndonjë teknikë më të thjeshtë fluturimi. Ai duket se ka dashur vërtetë të imitojë zogjtë e insektet, e iu kushtua studimit të lëvizjeve të krahëve të tyre deri në detaj. Deri sa vdiq, ai mbeti i mahnitur nga aftësitë e këtyre gjallesave për të fluturuar, apo dhe nga "koncepti i Ornithopterit", megjithëse ai kishte bërë gati me kohë shumë skica, që sot të ngjajnë se i kanë paraprirë projektimit të një helikopteri.

Leonardo la pas një seri skicash, ku në fokus kishin fluturimin, e që janë përmbledhur në "Codex Atlanticus". Sipas mendimit të shumë ekspertëve e studiuesve të tij, e të fushave që ai studioi, këto paraqesin në një farë mënyre edhe projektet e para evropiane për fluturimin.

Shpikësi e novatori i talentuar, megjithatë nuk ka lënë të shkruar kurrkund, nëse ai ia arriti të testonte ndonjëherë ndonjë pajisje fluturimi. Këto i dhanë udhë më pas edhe spekulimeve. Por një rindërtim i ideve të tij sot mbi fluturimin human në kohët e Da Vinçit, të bën të vihesh vërtetë në mendime për gjeninë e tij. Po kështu, shpirti i tij gjenial arrti të jepte një version të parashutës në formë piramidale. Edhe këto shpikje, të rindërtuara sot në praktikë, pa dyshim se funksionojnë. Historia e teknikës, sigurisht se do kishte vijuar ndryshe, nëse Da Vinçi do të kishte mundur t‘i vinte në jetë, që në kohën e tij shumë nga projektet që skicoi.

_cdodite.com_

----------


## shigjeta

*Në kërkim të afreskut të humbur të Leonardo DaVinçit
*


Në vitin 1505, artisti Leonardo DaVinci thuhet se realizoi një afresk të madh, të njohur me emrin "Beteja e Anghiarit", në Palazzo Vecchio (Palaco Vekio) të Firences. Por, në muret e ndërtesës nuk sheh ndonjë pikturë të tillë. Vendndodhja e afreskut, i cili paraqet katër kalorës në betejë, ka mbetur mister për dashamirët e artit prej më shumë se pesëqind vjetësh. Një ekip studimor ku bën pjesë një fizikan nga Laboratori Kombëtar amerikan Argonne, është duke u përpjekur të hedhë dritë mbi një nga misteret më të vjetra në botën e artit.
Fizikani Robert Smither i Laboratorit Kombëtar amerikan Argonne, merret me studime në disa fusha.
"Unë merrem me astrofizikë dhe biologji, kam punuar edhe me ekipin amerikan të garave me vela për ti bërë më të shpejta anijet e tyre."
Smither është gjithashtu ekspert i difraksionit kristalor, proces që filtron me lente rrezatimin e neutroneve për të krijuar imazhe, njëlloj si me aparat fotografik. Kjo i jep syrit të njeriut një vështrim të ndryshëm mbi  yjet e largët, mbi pikat radioaktive në mbarë botën, apo mbi tumoret kanceroze.
"Kanceri bombardohet me radioaktivitet. Skanuesi im kalon mbi të dhe jep një imazh që i tregon mjekut se çfarë forme formë kanceri është. Kjo e ndihmon të përmirësojë operacionin nëse është e nevojshme."
Prandaj, ata që ishin në kërkim të kryeveprës së humbur të Leonardos "Beteja e Anghiarit" pyetën se a mundej që teknologjia e Smitherit të ndihmonte në zgjidhjen e misterit 500-vjeçar të artit?
"A mund të shohësh përmes një muri prej tulle? më pyetën ata. Unë u thashë 'po'."
Studiuesit besojnë se mbi afreskun e humbur të DaVincit ka një mur me tulla të ngritur atje në fund të shekullit të 16 nga artisti Vasari, i cili ka pikturuar afreske që sot i shikon në sallat e Palazzo Vecchios.
"Ka kaluar një kohë e gjatë ... ka qenë viti 1505 ... 1565 kur u bë mbulimi. Ne nuk e dimë se çfarë forme ka."
Për të bërë kërkimin, një ekip ndërkombëtar fillimisht përdori metoda tradicionale."Ata bënë një vrimë në afresk, dhe menduan se panë bojë, pastaj bënë një vrimë më të madhe. Qeveria italiane ishte shumë në mëdyshje nëse duhej lejuar hapja e vrimave të tjera dhe kjo është arsyeja pse na kërkuan të vijmë e ta bëjmë këtë pa e prekur murin. "
"Të gjitha vrimat e bëra në afresk janë bërë në ato pjesë ku ka patur të çara që ishin restauruar më parë, kështuqë punimet origjinale të Vasarit nuk u prekën."
Eksperti Terry Garcia thotë se shpimi i këtyre vrimave ka sjellë prova të materialeve organike që përputhen me bojën e përdorur nga DaVinci, duke i bërë studiuesit të besojnë se afresku i humbur është aty.
Pyetja tani është: a do të dalë afresku në dritë pa lëvizur ose dëmtuar atë që qëndron përpara tij?
Zoti Smither thotë se do të duhet kohë dhe para për ta bërë punën siç duhet. Por ai shpreson se metoda e tij e difraksionit do të bëjë të mundur që të shohim përtej kryeveprave të tanishme që mund të fshehin punimin e humbur të njërit prej artistëve më të famshëm të botës.
_
Kane Farabaugh - VOA_

----------

